# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή Σταθμού Κόλλησης (eBay modification)

## spirakos

Επεξεργασία απο moutoulos:

Έχει γίνει διάσπαση θέματος απο εδώ:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=69639&page=5
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Καθηστεριμενα μεν αλλα αξιζει
Ειναι το αυθεντικο σχεδιο με τον οδηγο τριακ της NEC και υλικα καλης ποιοτητας
Το φαουλ ειναι στη ποιοτητα της πλακετας, πολυ ψιλη στρωση χαλκου με αποτελεσμα να αρπαξει το κομματι παροχης 24VAC στο κολλητηρι και οι πιστες στο παραμικρο σηκωνονται
Ετσι αφαιρεσα το 5πολικο βυσμα το ποτ και το λεντ και τα απομακρυνα με καλωδια και φυσες ωστε να χωρισει η προσοψη απο τη πλακετα
Η στεγαση εγινε σε κουτι τροφοδοτικου ATX και ο μετ/στης ειναι απο φωτιστικο 2χ12 / 150Βαττ
Φωτογραφιες τραβηξα αφου στεγαστηκε, εντος βδομαδας θα ανεβασω

----------


## spirakos



----------


## ioanniskar

Τι κολλητήρι χρησιμοποιείς με αυτόν τον σταθμό. Οι Κινέζικοι κλώνοι του Hakko έχουν διαφορετικό thermocouple. Είδα σε άλλα forums ότι υπάρχουν μεγάλες αποκλίσεις οπότε δεν νομίζω να δουλεύει με όλα. Το δικό σου τι αντίσταση έχει; Στον κλώνο που έχω μετράω περίπου 5,5Ω μεταξύ των δύο καλωδίων (λογικά heater) και 47Ω μεταξύ των άλλων δύο (λογικά thermocouple).

----------


## spirakos

Συμφωνα με *ΑΥΤΟ* στη σελιδα 8 γραφει:
Θερμαντηρας : 2,5 - 3,5 Ω
Αισθητηρας    : 43 - 58 Ω

Το κινεζικο 907 που μετρησα εγραψε 4,7Ω & 67Ω αντιστοιχα

----------


## spirakos

Πως γινονται οι εικονες μικρες και να μεγαλωνουν μετα απο ποντικοπατημα?

----------


## moutoulos

Κατά την εισαγωγή αυτών, η default ρύθμιση είναι μικρές, και με "ποντικοπάτημα" μεγαλώνουν.
Μιλάς για να βάλεις άλλες, ή θες να σου μικρύνω τις παραπάνω ?. Αν θες τις παραπάνω πεσμου
γιατί εσύ δεν μπορείς ...


EDIT:
Τις "μίκρυνα" τις παραπάνω (μεσαίο μέγεθος) γιατί ήταν τέρατα και έκανες scroll down κάνα 
λεπτό. Τώρα είναι Οκ.

----------


## spirakos

Και οι παραπανω χρειάζονταν σμικρυνση, αλλα θελω να ανεβασω ακομα μια κατασκευη και να μεγενθυνουν με τη μεθοδο ποντικοπατηματος
Ευχαριστω

----------


## spirakos

Και το σχεδιο αν ενδιαφερθει κανεις
http://dalincom.ru/datasheet/HAKKO_936_schematic.pdf

----------


## moutoulos

Να υπενθυμίσω οτι το σχέδιο υπάρχει ήδη και στο προηγούμενο thread (πρίν την διάσπαση), 
σε καλύτερη ανάλυση και συγκεκριμένα *εδώ*.

----------


## spirakos

Μετα απο 1 χρονο κλαταρε το ποτ ρυθμισης θερμοκρασιας, ηταν και Alps παναθεμα το
Ευτυχως βοηθησε που το εχω με φυσα να αποσπαται απο τη πλακετα
Φυσικα οι σιλικονες δε καθαριστηκαν αλλα με την ευκαιρια αλλαχτηκε και το knob

----------

